#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Malayan Snail-eating Terrapin (Rice-field Terrapin)

## dirtydog

Terrapins Main Page
Turtles Main Page



*Scienctific Name* : 	Malayemys subtrijuga 

*General Characteristics* : 	The body shape of rice-field terrapin is similar to other turtles but only smaller. It weighs around half a kilogram. It has a pale brown shell and a black head with the big white lines from nose through upper eyes and from mouth through lower eyes. It also has white lines on its cheeks. These big white lines are the distinction of this turtle. It has black grey skin and legs. 

*Habitat / Food* : 	It is commonly found in all regions of Thailand.It does not like eating vegetables but likes eating snails, craps, shrimps, insects and small fish. 

*Behavior / Mating* : 	It is easily frightened. It does not like humans. If it sees humans, it will stay still, be motionless or hide in its shell. It likes living in its shell. It likes living in muddy river, creek, swamp and marsh. Because it is also commonly found in paddy fields, it is so called “Tao Na”. 

Current Status : 	- 
*Visiting Location* : 	Dusit Zoo

----------


## Pragmatic

Out cycling this morning I saw what I thought to be a lump of cow shit in the middle of the road. On going closer It appeared to be a large Terrapin. I picked it up and decided to let my kids see it tonight after school. I then had to cycle the 20km home one handed with this creature clawing the fcuk out of other hand. Anyways here is the picture. From DD's post above it appears to be a Rice-field Terrapin. A first for me.

----------


## Gazza

Just be careful Prags. They carry salmonella.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Just be careful Prags. They carry salmonella.


Thanks for your concern. Haven't let the kids handle it due to the thing keeping its mouth open a lot and I'm worried it may bite them. We've decided to release it into the pond at the local Wat. Hopefully we should gain some merit in doing so.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaimeme

> Just be careful Prags. They carry salmonella.


If they do, it's a highly nominal form.

Salmonella is a rarity in nature's cycles, yet does exist in quite milder strains.

...and usually requires human-induced activity to develop regarding the nasty variety that we're familiar with.

----------


## Pragmatic

> If they do, it's a highly nominal form.  Salmonella is a rarity in nature's cycles, yet does exist in quite milder strains.  ...and usually requires human-induced activity to develop regarding the nasty variety that we're familiar with.


Either way Jeff it doesn't matter what one touches here you run the risk of catching something or other.
I catch Gecko's for my pit-bull to chase and eat and it was only Gazza's warning about Terrapins that I found that Gecko's are also carriers of Salmomella.   :Smile:

----------


## david44

Smoked Salmon , doesn't stick to that and you'll have a happy ending

----------


## thaimeme

> Smoked Salmon , doesn't stick to that and you'll have a happy ending


Yet, pit-bull bbq is a tastier and more practical vehicle.

----------

